# 9 month old puppy food question..Mwguy101



## Mwguy101 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a 9 month year old gsd. I feed him blue buffalo large breed puppy food. I am thinking about switing him over to the lamb and oats food. How much food should he eat a day? I have been giving him 2 cups in the morning and another 2 cups in the evening. Is that to much? He is averaging about 2 cups a day unless I spike it with some goodies or rice.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Mwguy101 said:


> I have a 9 month year old gsd. I feed him blue buffalo large breed puppy food. I am thinking about switing him over to the lamb and oats food. How much food should he eat a day? I have been giving him 2 cups in the morning and another 2 cups in the evening. Is that to much? He is averaging about 2 cups a day unless I spike it with some goodies or rice.


There is no way for us to know if that is a good amount for him to be eating or not. You have to go by how the individual dog/pup looks. If I fed my female 4 cups a day, she would weigh 100 lbs rather than the 75 ish that is ideal for her. Yet another dog, fed 4 coa a farty might be on the thin side. Can you post pictures of him?


----------



## Mwguy101 (Feb 21, 2011)

BlackGSD said:


> There is no way for us to know if that is a good amount for him to be eating or not. You have to go by how the individual dog/pup looks. If I fed my female 4 cups a day, she would weigh 100 lbs rather than the 75 ish that is ideal for her. Yet another dog, fed 4 coa a farty might be on the thin side. Can you post pictures of him?


Here are the most recent pics I have of him.


----------

